# '49 Mercury Highway Patrol



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Take a look at my '49 Mercury Cop Car. --Fordcowboy 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/16252/cat/511

Click on the little pic to see the big pic. Hope the link works right. Thanks.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

that's cool looking cop car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Very hip!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

FC, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

awesome idea, I need to do one too.


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Lookin' very cool - kinda like what would happen to Broderick Crawford's CHP car after James Dean stole it!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awsome job!!! Great idea!!!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thumbs up!!!*

Great idea + simply awesome implementation! :thumbsup: 

Wish I hadn´t bought myself that candy white LeadSled...  

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful car, FC! 
Will you post some more pics?
We would love to see them!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Very sharp...*

How about a fire chief to match?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> How about a fire chief to match?


 Now THERE is an idea!......Ultimate firechief meets back to the 50s cruize-in. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

FCB,
Looks great! What did you use for the antenna, guitar string? Anyway, to chime in with the others, yes, you need a Fire chief car now. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

where'd ya get those decals?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Love those old patrol cars. Cool car FC


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice job!!
Low ri-der, runs a little lower...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great minds think alike.. I was planning on making them too. Both black/ white and a blue/ white version


very nicely done!


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Nice work . . .*

*FC*, _Very _ nice work, great idea . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

What a neat piece! I love it!

A great idea going the copper' route-
Looks ready as it ever could be--I wouldn't want to chased by that bad boy!


Super nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Cheers..


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

great idea........very nice looking


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

They're Micro Scale decals. At one time you could get them from Road Repllica. The little red light is from a military police u-turn chassis car (which you can still get from Road Replica). The rear bumper is from a super modified. And the antenna is fishing line. 
I got a fire chief car & a drag car done today. I'll post pictures late tomorrow on those.
--fordcowboy


----------

